# Orkut vs Facebook



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2009)

Which one do you think is better? 

Orkut or Facebook


----------



## Coool (Apr 26, 2009)

Both suxx!!!


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 26, 2009)

Coool said:


> Both suxx!!!



*2.bp.blogspot.com/_KU_qLvOMe_s/SZb7N3Yi8XI/AAAAAAAAAas/d4B83yxkYfo/s400/simpsons_nelson_haha3.jpg


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 26, 2009)

Coming back to topic, Facebook.


----------



## Pravas (Apr 26, 2009)

I like Orkut...i tried facebook too...but after using Orkut..it seems Facebook set it's  boundaries...and i hate boundaries


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 26, 2009)

Orkut doesn't legally allow any under 18 to join. Okay, any *honest* under 18! So, the only option I've got is facebook. I do know loads of under 18s who've got orkut accounts though. 

Nevertheless, I prefer Facebook. I'm not idiotic.
Here's something orkut users will love:-


> *When Facebook met Orkut*
> source:*harryjerry.com/funny/when-facebook-met-orkut/
> facebook: Hey dude!
> 
> ...


Tee hee hee!


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll choose Orkut...I do like Facebook but all of my friends use Orkut and so I'll go with Orkut..


----------



## eggman (Apr 26, 2009)

Facebook's too complicated for me!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 26, 2009)

another stupid thread...both suck i agree


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^ just what i was thinking...facebooks seems complicated


----------



## mrintech (Apr 26, 2009)

Orkut FTW!!!! Facebook Sux  


alexanderthegreat said:


> Tee hee hee!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 26, 2009)

Depends on where most of your friends have their accounts!


----------



## mrintech (Apr 26, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Depends on where most of your friends have their accounts!


Most of Indians don't know abt Facebook  and it also depends where there are lot of chicks with lots of photos in their unlocked album


----------



## eggman (Apr 26, 2009)

THose were the days before this locking/unlocking came!!!

What about hi5.com


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 26, 2009)

Facebook is faaaaaaaaaaaaar better...but most of my friends and relative are at orkut ...so i dont use facebook much


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 26, 2009)

facebook Rulez !!


----------



## PhB (Apr 26, 2009)

I used orkut but since most of my friends are in facebook, I switched to Facebook and deleted my Orkut account. Also, I kept stumbling into Portuguese groups in Orkut.


----------



## yippee (Apr 26, 2009)

i think facebook is better than orkut...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 26, 2009)

facebook looks better, but ive got all my frens in orkut... and orkut aint bad either...
gets the job done... keep everyone in touch.


----------



## planetcall (Apr 27, 2009)

Both have their pros and cons in various aspects. Facebook has much better site design with flexible and well thought extensibility feature. But again, it seems i am getting overloaded (bombarded?) by irrelevant information being sent by useless application that some find helpful. There are millions of them already over there.

Orkut has a very simplistic design with adequate personal space and I never feel being infringed of my privacy here. Almost all of my friends are available on orkut and is great for making new friends or keeping in touch with family and pals.

*fc05.deviantart.com/fs5/i/2004/361/b/4/FB_by_totalenlightenment.gif


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 27, 2009)

What abt friendster & myspace?


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2009)

IMHO it is Twitter which actually helps to socialize with your friends.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 27, 2009)

the best is myspace. I've tried all of them friendster facebook, twitter but myspace is much better. very good for making new friends.


----------



## Pravas (Apr 27, 2009)

> the best is myspace. I've tried all of them friendster facebook, twitter but myspace is much better. very good for making new friends


Agree..but most of them are on a particular Social Networking site, just because they have contacts..and they are ok with it..but those who want the best should try Myspace


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 28, 2009)

Guys seriously, u need to try out myspace. It's the best. So many applications to choose from! The others like orkut and facebook are nothing in comparison.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 28, 2009)

As per Page Visits and number of members Facebook ranks above both orkut and Myspace 

Bulk of Orkut's traffic is from Brazil and India
For Myspace its the United States
And for facebook its Canada and the United Kingdom

I have a Facebook account ,but i am not a big fan of social networking sites .... i prefer IMs .... But its the only way i  can  keep in touch with realtives and friends far away .... especially the ones who are abroad in different time zones ....... so kind of like forced to use it 

anyways i ll vote for facebook


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2009)

According to me new looks of facebook sucks!!


----------



## Psychosocial (May 14, 2009)

Most of my school friends are on Hi5 but I still love Orkut the most... I have acc. on all 3, Fb, Orkut and Hi5.. out of them, Orkut is the best.


----------



## risrockz (May 21, 2009)

both suck big time


----------



## NucleusKore (May 21, 2009)

Orkut

Facebook is terribly confusing


----------



## chooza (May 24, 2009)

Facebook is good


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 24, 2009)

orkut is used by millions


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 24, 2009)

these days I find facebook more interesting !
May be because its more happening, due to friends in facebook!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 24, 2009)

these days I find facebook more interesting !
May be because its more happening, due to friends in facebook!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 24, 2009)

Orkut for me!


----------



## amol48 (May 24, 2009)

Facebook is *way* better!

Also facebook isn't cheap like orkut and many of the members there!


----------



## Adhip007 (May 24, 2009)

Orkut for me...
May be most of my friends are at orkut.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 24, 2009)

Orkut for friends.
Facebook for good features.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

both suck lol


----------



## swordfish (May 25, 2009)

facebook sucks... 
orkut sucks but bit lesser.. 
facebook is too complicated..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2009)

Orkut simply because it arrived in India before facebook and since all my friends use it, I don't see a need to migrate away to facebook.

@OP: add a poll dude


----------



## ico (May 25, 2009)

Girls are hotter in facebook though.


----------



## uditk (May 25, 2009)

Orkut's too cluttered. Facebook has such a neat an organized interface.


----------



## eggman (May 25, 2009)

^^I feel just the opposite!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 4, 2009)

Why is orkut in Beta sice so many days???i think its time for cangooglehearme.com.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 4, 2009)

thetechfreak said:


> Why is orkut in Beta sice so many days???i think its time for cangooglehearme.com.....



You know Google. Most of their products are kept in beta & orkut is a prime example. This is done so orkut can reply "We are still in beta" when people point out to the bugs.


----------



## Nuxer (Jun 7, 2009)

Orkut is the best.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 7, 2009)

twitter ftw


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 7, 2009)

Orkut and Facebook??? Its like comparing cow s**t and horse s**t...


----------



## NahSoR (Jun 15, 2009)

orkut absolutely sucks asss........and no privacy either....Facebook is decent, but social networkming can be alot better in my view.....i just wish i knew enough coding to write in java those ideas myself....

Hey hi5.com is cool also...but their currency system is ridiculous....like hell i'll give ACTUAL mone for some idiotic hi5 money....


----------



## mac555 (Jul 10, 2009)

facebook it is.......


----------



## chooza (Jul 10, 2009)

facebook is anytime better than Orkut. Orkut is for newbies


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 10, 2009)

Comparison between a jackass and a dumbass?


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 10, 2009)

Social Networking SuX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Techn0crat (Aug 4, 2009)

Facebook is very slow and complicated.I only play facebook to play games Mafia wars or Poker.
Orkut is simple and faster(I have use it on PCs with speed like 64kbps.)


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 5, 2009)

Me votes for Facebook


----------



## Techn0crat (Aug 7, 2009)

I will stop using facebook when zynga wil make mafia wars available on orkut


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 8, 2009)

Facebook because i am Orkut virgin.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 8, 2009)

ico said:


> Girls are hotter in facebook though.


  Girls are hotter in orkut too..


Sunny1211993 said:


> Comparison between a jackass and a dumbass?


 

My all school friends are in orkut so i use orkut..i cant tell those noobs(school guys) to join facebook they start asking me how to register and other dumb question!! so my vote goes to orkut! *My 2 friends orkut profile were hacked! and all profile photo and other stuff where changed to nude girl photo  but i haven't seen this thing happening in facebook....*


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 8, 2009)

orkut sucks so i moved to facebook
but facebook is too complcated


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 8, 2009)

facebook ftw. i am bored of orkut because of spam. but facebook too won't be spared soon. just like digit forum it also shall soon make its place in the digital junkyard.


----------



## codyhulk (Aug 9, 2009)

For me I think Facebook is way better. Orkut may be getting some of the things from Facebook now. But so far it is downscale version.

You get Better Privacy.
You can allow only certain type of people to view your profile.
Applications are easy. Search is better.
It does not force any color on your eyes. 
Even Orkut coders seem weak. 

Spam I started getting due to orkut increased from 2 mails a day to 32 mails and when I was active 58 mails a day. As soon as I deleted my account it is back to 5 mails a day.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2009)

Actually... I prefer IMs over social-networking sites


----------



## eureca_eureca (Aug 10, 2009)

both are Miss use only !!! dont find any kind of value , i still maintain my close friends from years without these junk sites


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 10, 2009)

Both are a waste of time. 
Orkut is bane. 

Twitter's only useful, but it's also misused.


----------



## Rohit Nambiar (Aug 10, 2009)

Both are nice  

I use orkut for new discussions and making new frnds and Facebook only for my frnds..

FB is better for stayng in contact with our friends


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 10, 2009)

Facebook of course, I quit orkut long ago.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 11, 2009)

orkut was the first then facebook followed but both suck big time. Social Networking with the lack of privacy is a complete disaster.


----------



## way2jatin (Aug 12, 2009)

Those who want to show that i care for my friends use Social Networking sites like orkut and facebook


----------



## iBot (Oct 7, 2009)

Facebook all the way. Orkut is a bit too unprofessional and its spam can beat any other any day of the week. Facebooks interface too is much sleeker and cleaner.


----------



## apple_boy (Oct 14, 2009)

Facebook anyday
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


iBot said:


> Facebook all the way. Orkut is a bit too unprofessional and its spam can beat any other any day of the week. Facebooks interface too is much sleeker and cleaner.



I agree


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2009)

Orkut Sucks, Facebook Sucks!


----------



## vamsi360 (Oct 20, 2009)

orkut  --- ASP.NET

facebook --- PHP


----------



## fullcracked (Oct 22, 2009)

Obiviously Facebook..............Orkut kinda not cool for me
Any social networking site can be gr8 if you have your real frens in an online social network


----------



## Achuth (Jan 2, 2010)

Facebook..it just rockkk..i was first addicted to orkut..but when i saw Fb ..i loved it..took some time to understand..but its super cool..more real people.more events,,..orkut has more hackin problems,,and fake profiles..not secure.. but FB is....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 2, 2010)

Both are #fail 

Twitter FTW!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 2, 2010)

For me its Orkut. Facebook is bit complicated......and I don't like its concept.


----------



## openSUSE (Mar 13, 2010)

orkut is too much user friendly than facebook....


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 13, 2010)

both suck donkey ba*ls


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 13, 2010)

^its true.and its better than everyone realizes it sooner than later


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 15, 2010)

can I add myspace to the Debate?


----------



## mosestheman (Mar 15, 2010)

MAN facebook is the best for 1mbps+ connetions ......less than that go get your filthy hands on orkut...........

for me twitter


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2010)

All suck including Twitter.


----------



## Apple Juice (Mar 15, 2010)

^^
Eat bourvita   

Just becoz u dont likee it dosnt me@n you shoudl say it suckssss  

u nuuub . .use twitt@h!!!!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 15, 2010)

lol @Appy 

Both suck. Twitter is the new king of social networking*

*provided you know what social networking is


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 15, 2010)

I truly beleive Facebook is 1000 times better than orkut..but Facebook is resource heavy..I donot consider twitter as an contender because we cannot even chat there..I have seen we cannot even chat in twitter,,,...its only status...no apps even...i donot mean its bad...but its not like facebbok or myspace


----------



## hot zubs (Mar 16, 2010)

Facebook really rox...


----------



## maxmk (Mar 16, 2010)

Facebook rocksss I logged into orkut after one year but suxx still


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 16, 2010)

@Apple Juice You do realize you've been spamming all over the place, don't you?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL.. in a country where there will be 110 opinions among 100 people..It is really hard to judge which is winner.

I say... use both/one or ditch both/one. It is your intrest.


----------



## criztle (Mar 17, 2010)

facebook as it does not simply display personal info as orkut does ........i deleted my account in orkut


----------



## maxmk (Mar 17, 2010)

*It's official: Facebook rules the Web Check here
*


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 17, 2010)

^ statics are for united states, for one week.

IMO both sites are similar. Orkut is more popular in india and facebook is more popular in united states. 

Important point is - privacy settings are available in both sites, which should be set wisely as per requirements. 

PS: I use mostly orkut because all the friends are on orkut.


----------



## ico (Mar 18, 2010)

maxmk said:


> *It's official: Facebook rules the Web Check here
> *


stupid americans.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2010)

Facebook is sill beter i think

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------

I really donot feel Myspace is good it lacks in some points....IM doesnot work..and few other things...


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 18, 2010)

MySpace is awesome for unheard musicians and bands who want to get noticed...


Facebook IMHO is way better than Orkut..
The Orkut interface lacks the spark of Facebook...


plus Facebook will get more users beacuse of games like Mafia Wars and FarmVille..



twitter is good but doesn't have the amount of features Facebook has...


So overall Facebook is the best..


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 18, 2010)

Both suck big time !!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2010)

According to me there are so many user in Facebook is that there is something called Mafia Wars that there are 25 Million players (even I am one of them  ) and so Orkut looses out in the Apps department and I also hate the Chat in Orkut....Facebook is too good in comparison to Orkut....So facebook even now...Keep your posts coming....


----------



## chooza (Mar 24, 2010)

anytime facebook. orkut sucks


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 31, 2010)

Facebook is better !!


----------



## Dreko (Apr 3, 2010)

i think Facebook,orkut is barely known out of India....


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 5, 2010)

ORkut is good for indian but FACEBOOK is good al over the world


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2010)

A year or so and we'll have something better.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 21, 2010)

Well, the web is changing every day...no idea wats gonna happen


----------



## rkneo11 (May 23, 2010)

Experience, Connectivity, stuff to do, UI - FACEBOOK
Privacy - Orkut just a bit better than facebook


----------



## XTerminator (May 24, 2010)

My twitter page is more entertaining than this thread and both the sites


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2010)

I have no idea why many are mad for twitter...it is ONLY for status...not even...apps are far away..no offence


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 12, 2010)

I use both orkut and facebook, but I like facebook more than orkut because:
1. Orkut allows special characters in FName and LName, so it is very tough to know who is the person in your friend list. This is not possible in facebook.
2. Orkut has the OpenSocial applications like Facebook, but its less, you can't autoupdate your status in Orkut using status from twitter or something else, its there in facebook.
3. Orkut has weird groups, even Facebook has them as Fan pages but lesser I think. At least it doesn't come in normal searches.


----------



## adityaxone (Jun 12, 2010)

FACEBOOK...hell yeah!! \m/
deleted my orkut page long back!


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 13, 2010)

the new orkut beta is very slow. BTw i am loving twitter these days more than Fb


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 13, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> the new orkut beta is very slow. BTw i am loving twitter these days more than Fb


Twitter is something different....it starts with a bore initially, then becomes hell interesting. I agree with your view. Facebook has some idiotic "Interview" applications which friends keep doing and ... :flu-devil2:


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2010)

The new Orkut interface IMHO looks ugly, sick, cluttered and clumsy. Hopeless design job.

Back in the days of "old orkut" when facebook didn't have as many cool apps thanks to facebook api, orkut pwned facebook. Today things are different.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2011)

ico said:


> A year or so and we'll have something better.



a year has passed by nothing better has come up!
facebook has become more solid.

ico bhai sorry for bumping an old thread.


----------



## Anish (Apr 24, 2011)

Facebook, Orkut, Twitter, Myspace choosing the particular platform depends on one's own personal interest and their perspective of dealing things(some feel facebook a bit complicated and some feel orkut obsolete).

I use facebook a lot of time nowadays and a long time orkut user long back and new to twitter.. never tried myspace and others.

IMO, if you have a large amount of time(Sure you cannot lend it to others) you are very much encouraged to enter these goddamn websites.


----------



## R2K (May 28, 2011)

I was never interested in social networking sites until i came to know that even my dad and my 45 year old elder cousin bro who got almost zero knowledge and interest in computers and tech have started making friends in facebook....
i was like WTF....u gotta be fu**ing kidding me when they asked "you don't have a facebook page?".....


----------



## The Conqueror (May 28, 2011)

maxmk said:


> *It's official: Facebook rules the Web Check here
> *



Numbers can be misleading. Quantitative evaluation fails in most cases.


----------



## sygeek (May 28, 2011)

People still use orkut?! Wow, they must be living under a rock..


----------

